# fur types?



## -libby- (Feb 5, 2011)

ok so i have just got 3 baby female mice 2 black and whites and a black tan... i have named them Morgan Mouse, Millie Mouse and Mia Mouse... one of the black and whites has short hair like the other two but has fine whispy bits... her short hair is longer than the other two... does this make her a longhaired? also when she moves the fur seperates showing the skin... it doesnt seem as dense as the other two...i would get you pics but she wont sit still so they are all fuzzy images


----------

